# OLDIES C.C CAR SHOW, CONCERT & CAR HOP



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

:0


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Apr 8 2010, 02:05 AM~17131778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Apr 7 2010, 02:00 AM~17120477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

Prestige car club will be there ttt


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Apr 14 2010, 08:23 AM~17189399
> *Prestige car club will be there ttt
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Apr 15 2010, 01:14 PM~17202856
> *ttt
> *


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Apr 7 2010, 02:00 AM~17120477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

:0 BUMP


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Apr 18 2010, 02:45 AM~17225995
> *:0 BUMP
> *


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Apr 7 2010, 01:00 AM~17120477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

ttt.


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Apr 7 2010, 02:00 AM~17120477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

SOUTHLAND ENT WILL BE THERE AGAIN IT WAS A GOOD SHOW LAST YR


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Apr 20 2010, 05:36 PM~17252070
> *SOUTHLAND ENT WILL BE THERE AGAIN IT WAS A GOOD SHOW LAST YR
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

Cinco De Mayo Car Show and Fiesta May 8th Every One welcome 
Car Club with most cars participation trophy and $200.00 cash (must be flying plaques)

Visit www.classiclowriderscarclub.com for Pre-Registration form


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Apr 27 2010, 02:38 AM~17315215
> *ttt
> *


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 27 2010, 07:28 AM~17316192
> *
> *


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Apr 28 2010, 01:52 AM~17327388
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Apr 30 2010, 12:31 PM~17352305
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BACKBUMMPERJUAN WILL BE THERE FROM HANG'EM'HIGH


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Apr 7 2010, 02:00 AM~17120477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Apr 20 2010, 05:36 PM~17252070
> *SOUTHLAND ENT WILL BE THERE AGAIN IT WAS A GOOD SHOW LAST YR
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

PRESTIGE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

818 BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@May 2 2010, 08:10 PM~17369339
> *PRESTIGE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

ttt


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

we will be there !


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@May 3 2010, 04:33 PM~17377749
> *we will be there !
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@May 3 2010, 04:33 PM~17377749
> *we will be there !
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

to the top for my homies.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

a good show to go too  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Apr 7 2010, 02:00 AM~17120477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

PM TO LET ME KNOW IF MY BOYS COULD GO UP AND PREFROM AGAIN HOMIE EVERYONE LIKE IT LAST YR?


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@May 4 2010, 03:05 PM~17389911
> * PM TO LET ME KNOW IF MY BOYS COULD GO UP AND PREFROM AGAIN HOMIE EVERYONE LIKE IT LAST YR?
> *


Yes we can get them up on stage again


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

:cheesy: COOL THANKS HOMIE SEE U GUYS THERE


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

I HOPE EVERYONE COULD COME OUT TO THIS SHOW LIKE EVERYONE COMES OUT FOR MY DIA DE LOS MUERTOS CAR SHOW THE COPS OUR ASKING FOR OUR HELP AND THEY LOVED ALL THE LOWRIDERS THAT CAME OUT FOR THE SHOW SO LETS HELP THEM OUT ALSO SO LET EVERYONE KNOW ABOUT THIS SHOW THANKS  :biggrin:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@May 4 2010, 03:05 PM~17389911
> * PM TO LET ME KNOW IF MY BOYS COULD GO UP AND PREFROM AGAIN HOMIE EVERYONE LIKE IT LAST YR?
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@May 4 2010, 06:36 AM~17385355
> *a good show to go too    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@May 6 2010, 02:23 AM~17406951
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@May 7 2010, 01:22 AM~17416493
> *ttt
> *


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

whats up mario (george)


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Apr 7 2010, 02:00 AM~17120477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ILL BE THERE


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@May 7 2010, 12:09 PM~17420111
> *ILL BE THERE
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by joeysf58_@May 10 2010, 06:50 AM~17441381
> *ttt
> *


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hollywood cruise night
Date:05-15-10
Time: 09:30pm
Place: the in & out on sunset and orange grove
This cruise has been cracking for weeks; it gets better every weekend lots of riders and girls. Cops don’t trip they even ask you to hit the switch calling out all clubs an solo riders lets make it happen keep it flowing


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@May 11 2010, 01:41 AM~17451210
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

ttt


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@May 15 2010, 12:47 AM~17496416
> *:biggrin:
> *


its getting closer to the show


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by joeysf58_@May 15 2010, 06:00 AM~17497297
> *its getting closer to the show
> *


Yes it is :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@May 17 2010, 11:29 AM~17515703
> *Yes it is  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 17 2010, 03:10 PM~17517962
> *
> *


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 18 2010, 07:39 AM~17526325
> *
> *


What's up Bird how is it going?


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Nokturnal hitting this show full force


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@May 20 2010, 04:55 AM~17549127
> *Nokturnal hitting this show full force
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@May 18 2010, 02:25 PM~17529974
> *What's up Bird how is it going?
> *


Whats up George.. Going good. We are on the road the next 3 weeks. We are in ventura this weekend. You going??


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 20 2010, 07:18 AM~17550035
> *Whats up George..  Going good.  We are on the road the next 3 weeks.  We are in ventura this weekend.  You going??
> *


I'll be in Ventura this weekend, we taking a few cars to show. I'll see you out there Bird


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@May 20 2010, 11:36 AM~17551741
> *I'll be in Ventura this weekend, we taking a few cars to show. I'll see you out there Bird
> *


Cool Ill look for you.. Or u look for me too cuz I might be busy and pass u up with out seeing u!!!!!


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 20 2010, 11:51 AM~17552438
> *Cool Ill look for you..  Or u look for me too cuz I might be busy and pass u up with out seeing u!!!!!
> *


Sounds good Bro I'll see you up there


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@May 20 2010, 03:55 AM~17549127
> *Nokturnal hitting this show full force
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THE TOP


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@May 22 2010, 04:17 PM~17572407
> *TO THE TOP
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@May 24 2010, 01:35 AM~17584188
> *TTT
> *


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@May 25 2010, 12:21 AM~17595768
> *
> *


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

We are about one month away :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

======= T O ==== T H E ==== T O P ======= 4 THE VALLEROS !!!!!


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR O.G._@May 27 2010, 08:34 AM~17620693
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Just a month away!!!!!


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@May 29 2010, 01:25 AM~17638885
> *ttt
> *


The next good ,Big show in June 3 weeks after Night lifes


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 29 2010, 07:18 AM~17640286
> *The next good ,Big show in June 3 weeks after Night lifes
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@May 30 2010, 03:05 PM~17647995
> *ttt
> *


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@May 31 2010, 05:50 PM~17656867
> *
> *


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

WHATS UP GEORGE ITS ME J.R. FROM SOUTHLAND LET ME KNOW IF U GOT MY M.O. IN THE MAIL FOR THE BOTH THANKS  :biggrin: GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Jun 1 2010, 03:00 PM~17666981
> *WHATS UP GEORGE ITS ME J.R. FROM SOUTHLAND LET ME KNOW IF U GOT MY M.O. IN THE MAIL FOR THE BOTH THANKS    :biggrin:  GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW
> *


Yes Bro I got it thanks :biggrin: It's going to be a real good show


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Jun 3 2010, 02:51 AM~17682496
> *TTT
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 1 2010, 11:38 PM~17671672
> *
> *


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 3 2010, 08:31 PM~17691014
> *
> *


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Yes Bro I got it thanks It's going to be a real good show 

OK COOL THANKS HOMIE SEE U AND A FEW WEEKS  :biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Jun 4 2010, 09:00 AM~17695197
> *Yes Bro I got it thanks  It's going to be a real good show
> 
> OK COOL THANKS HOMIE SEE U AND A FEW WEEKS   :biggrin:
> *


See you


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Apr 7 2010, 02:00 AM~17120477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

THIS WILL BE NOKTURNAL'S NEXT MANDO SHOW WE WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE X2


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 7 2010, 02:18 PM~17718718
> *THIS WILL BE NOKTURNAL'S NEXT MANDO SHOW WE WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE X2
> *


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 7 2010, 01:18 PM~17718718
> *THIS WILL BE NOKTURNAL'S NEXT MANDO SHOW WE WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE X2
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Here is a look of our last year's show. This year will only be a better show 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tetHD7HfPFc


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 7 2010, 02:18 PM~17718718
> *THIS WILL BE NOKTURNAL'S NEXT MANDO SHOW WE WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE X2
> *


Whats Crackin Scooby??


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Jun 8 2010, 01:24 AM~17724930
> *Here is a look of our last year's show. This year will only be a better show
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tetHD7HfPFc
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Jun 8 2010, 12:24 AM~17724930
> *Here is a look of our last year's show. This year will only be a better show
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tetHD7HfPFc
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Jun 8 2010, 05:37 PM~17731093
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Whats up George, Hows it going... Gotta a couple weeks to rest and then we will be up to help you with the show June 27th.. Looking forward to it..


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 8 2010, 04:54 PM~17731258
> *Whats up George,  Hows it going...  Gotta a couple weeks to rest and then we will be up to help you with the  show June 27th..  Looking forward to it..
> *


yup no rest for me brother, how is everything on your side of town?


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Jun 9 2010, 12:59 AM~17734925
> *yup no rest for me brother, how is everything on your side of town?
> *


Everything is good dogg...


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 9 2010, 07:05 AM~17736340
> *Everything is good dogg...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## PRINCESS UNIQUE (Jul 22, 2009)

GOODTIMES 805 BIKE CLUB WILL GO TO THIS SHOW SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD ONE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Jun 9 2010, 06:56 PM~17742400
> *GOODTIMES 805 BIKE CLUB WILL GO TO THIS SHOW SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD ONE!! :thumbsup:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 10 2010, 12:54 AM~17746221
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PRINCESS UNIQUE_@Jun 9 2010, 05:56 PM~17742400
> *GOODTIMES 805 BIKE CLUB WILL GO TO THIS SHOW SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD ONE!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Jun 10 2010, 10:45 AM~17749055
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 8 2010, 10:23 AM~17726720
> *Whats Crackin Scooby??
> *


getting ready for the next show


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 10 2010, 08:09 PM~17753956
> *getting ready for the next show
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

[/quote]
:biggrin: I ll be take Mechika :biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

*Here is the Outstanding Awards that we are having at the show:

Outstanding Display
Outstanding Engine
Outstanding Undercarriage
Outstanding Mural
Outstanding Paint
Outstanding Hydraulics
Outstanding Interior
Outstanding Graphics
Outstanding Body Modifications
Outstanding Audio/Video
Outstanding Truck Paint
Outstanding Bicycle Display
Outstanding Bicycle Paint
Outstanding Bicycle Body Modifications
Most Members*


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## let me ryd (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Jun 11 2010, 12:05 PM~17760283
> *Here is the Outstanding Awards that we are having at the show:
> 
> Outstanding Display
> ...


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 10 2010, 01:54 AM~17746221
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


TTT....


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Jun 11 2010, 12:05 PM~17760283
> *Here is the Outstanding Awards that we are having at the show:
> 
> Outstanding Display
> ...



TTT.

Im curious on how the audio video will be awarded...?
By sound quality,looks and everything fully functioning?
More info please.


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Jun 8 2010, 01:13 AM~17724888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 51bowtie (Jul 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Jun 12 2010, 10:51 AM~17767427
> *
> *



LA GENTE CHIQUES CALIFAS AND L.A CHAPTER WILL BE THERE YOU GUYS PUT 

OUT A GREAT SHOW LAST YEAR.

    :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

WE HAD A REALY GOOD TIME.


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 51bowtie_@Jun 14 2010, 03:05 PM~17785005
> *LA GENTE CHIQUES CALIFAS AND L.A CHAPTER WILL BE THERE YOU GUYS PUT
> 
> OUT A GREAT SHOW LAST YEAR.
> ...


Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## ~GameOver~ (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

This may sound dum but I don't know the location of the show is it at a park,school or just the street ? If anyone can help me out I'm trying to get some homies down thier


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chef_@Jun 15 2010, 08:57 AM~17792234
> *This may sound dum but I don't know the location of the show is it at a park,school or just the street ? If anyone can help me out I'm trying to get some homies down thier
> *



It's a High School..............


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chef_@Jun 15 2010, 07:57 AM~17792234
> *This may sound dum but I don't know the location of the show is it at a park,school or just the street ? If anyone can help me out I'm trying to get some homies down thier
> *


It's not a High School, it's at a baseball field. We are using 7 baseball fields (very big place). It's on of Maclay street 12530 Harding st. Sylmar, Ca 91342


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Good looking homies , thanks I guess we will see you guys thier :biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chef_@Jun 15 2010, 12:23 PM~17794463
> *Good looking homies , thanks I guess we will see you guys thier  :biggrin:
> *


See you :biggrin:


----------



## dukes65 (Sep 13, 2003)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 51bowtie_@Jun 14 2010, 04:05 PM~17785005
> *LA GENTE CHIQUES CALIFAS AND L.A CHAPTER WILL BE THERE YOU GUYS PUT
> 
> OUT A GREAT SHOW LAST YEAR.
> ...


you forgot about us


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

ITS SHOW TIME 2 MORE WEEKS  :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Jun 16 2010, 09:18 AM~17803796
> *ITS  SHOW TIME 2 MORE WEEKS   :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Jun 16 2010, 10:18 AM~17803796
> *ITS  SHOW TIME 2 MORE WEEKS   :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by themadmexican_@Jun 16 2010, 09:09 AM~17803194
> *you forgot about us
> *


AZ COMING OUT AGAIN?????SAW U GUYS ON THE FREEWAY WHEN U GUYS CAME TO SANTA BARBARA!


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Jun 19 2010, 03:24 AM~17830595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Jun 19 2010, 03:24 AM~17830595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Jun 19 2010, 03:16 PM~17833533
> *
> *


One week from today...


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 20 2010, 09:23 AM~17838248
> *One week from today...
> *


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 18 2010, 05:05 PM~17827187
> *AZ COMING OUT AGAIN?????SAW U GUYS ON THE FREEWAY WHEN U GUYS CAME TO SANTA BARBARA!
> *


i don't know if phoenix will come out. but we're headed out from valle imperial. lookin' forward to it :thumbsup: and hopefully we won't get back at 5am monday morning. haha.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

6 MORE DAYS TILL SHOW TIME GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW HOMIES SOUTHLAND WILL BE THERE


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by themadmexican_@Jun 21 2010, 07:38 AM~17844244
> *i don't know if phoenix will come out. but we're headed out from valle imperial. lookin' forward to it :thumbsup: and hopefully we won't get back at 5am monday morning. haha.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Jun 21 2010, 01:13 PM~17846287
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 21 2010, 01:53 PM~17846530
> *
> *


Hey George,, Call me when you get a min. I know your super busy right about now too.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

can people bbq at the show


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

ourstyle los angeles cc will be there


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_la_@Jun 21 2010, 08:23 PM~17851178
> *          ourstyle  los  angeles cc  will be there
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 21 2010, 08:09 PM~17851009
> *can  people  bbq  at  the  show
> *


Sorry no BBQ but you can bring a ice chest :biggrin:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Jun 22 2010, 01:05 AM~17852663
> *Sorry no BBQ but you can bring a ice chest  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Jun 22 2010, 11:13 AM~17855328
> *TTT
> *


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Orale the Los Angeles chapter LA GENTE cc is taking a few cars out thier ,I'm sure is going to be a great show :biggrin:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

ITS GOING TO BE A NICE DAY IN THE VALLE THIS SUNDAY  :biggrin:


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

ONE LIFE C.C WILL BE IN THE HOUSE HOLDING IT DOWN FOR THE HOMIES FROM OLDIES AND THE 818..


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Jun 22 2010, 07:14 PM~17860008
> *ONE LIFE C.C WILL BE IN THE HOUSE HOLDING IT DOWN FOR THE HOMIES FROM OLDIES AND THE 818..
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Jun 22 2010, 06:14 PM~17860008
> *ONE LIFE C.C WILL BE IN THE HOUSE HOLDING IT DOWN FOR THE HOMIES FROM OLDIES AND THE 818..
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chef_@Jun 22 2010, 03:15 PM~17858323
> *Orale the Los Angeles chapter LA GENTE cc is taking a few cars out thier ,I'm sure is going to be a great show  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Jun 23 2010, 01:11 AM~17863540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Just a couple days away. Still have plenty of room from what George says!!!!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Gonna be a good show! Stephanie & I will be there covering the show for Lowrider Magazine. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 23 2010, 08:05 AM~17864708
> *Just a couple days away.  Still have plenty of room from what George says!!!!
> *


GOOD CUZ I DIDNT PRE-REGISTRATE!!


----------



## Oldskool Art (Oct 10, 2007)

UCE CC San Fernando, L.A Harbor, L.A, Las Vegas, and Kern County will be there. Just touched up the underbelly of the 68 and polished the chrome. Ready for jackstands n mirrors. :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 23 2010, 10:26 AM~17865608
> *Gonna be a good show! Stephanie & I will be there covering the show for Lowrider Magazine.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

we gona be filming this show


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jun 23 2010, 01:42 PM~17867184
> *we gona be filming this show
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Oldskool Art_@Jun 23 2010, 11:44 AM~17866305
> *UCE CC San Fernando, L.A Harbor, L.A, Las Vegas, and Kern County will be there. Just touched up the underbelly of the 68 and polished the chrome. Ready for jackstands n mirrors. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 the ride is looking good big dog...


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Oldskool Art_@Jun 23 2010, 11:44 AM~17866305
> *UCE CC San Fernando, L.A Harbor, L.A, Las Vegas, and Kern County will be there. Just touched up the underbelly of the 68 and polished the chrome. Ready for jackstands n mirrors. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  bad ass caprice :thumbsup:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

*PREMIER CITY OF ANGELS, WILL BE THERE TO SHOW SOME LOVE *:biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 23 2010, 09:26 AM~17865608
> *Gonna be a good show! Stephanie & I will be there covering the show for Lowrider Magazine.  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Jae :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Oldskool Art_@Jun 23 2010, 10:44 AM~17866305
> *UCE CC San Fernando, L.A Harbor, L.A, Las Vegas, and Kern County will be there. Just touched up the underbelly of the 68 and polished the chrome. Ready for jackstands n mirrors. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jun 23 2010, 12:42 PM~17867184
> *we gona be filming this show
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jun 23 2010, 06:51 PM~17870655
> *PREMIER CITY OF ANGELS, WILL BE THERE TO SHOW SOME LOVE :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jun 23 2010, 07:51 PM~17870655
> *PREMIER CITY OF ANGELS, WILL BE THERE TO SHOW SOME LOVE :biggrin:
> *


Whats good Jose???


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

>


:biggrin: I ll be take Mechika :biggrin:
[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## Oldskool Art (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drowzy818_@Jun 23 2010, 07:40 PM~17870532
> *the ride is looking good big dog...
> *


Thx homie. Cruise by my shop. Making some Caddy pieces


----------



## Oldskool Art (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by themadmexican_@Jun 23 2010, 07:46 PM~17870591
> * bad ass caprice :thumbsup:
> *


Thx homie. I have a shop here in Sun Valley if you ever need more than hydros n interior. I do fabrication, hand made pieces, air ride, etc...


----------



## Oldskool Art (Oct 10, 2007)

> :biggrin: I ll be take Mechika :biggrin:


:thumbsup:
[/quote]

:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> :thumbsup:


 :thumbsup: :worship:
[/quote]


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> :biggrin: I ll be take Mechika :biggrin:


:thumbsup:
[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Apr 7 2010, 02:00 AM~17120477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 24 2010, 08:21 AM~17874745
> *Whats good Jose???
> *


sup BIRD, HOPE ALL IS GOOD! YOU BRINGING YOUR 61?


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jun 23 2010, 07:51 PM~17870655
> *PREMIER CITY OF ANGELS, WILL BE THERE TO SHOW SOME LOVE :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jun 25 2010, 06:04 AM~17883660
> *sup BIRD, HOPE ALL IS GOOD! YOU BRINGING YOUR 61?
> *


Hey Jose,, All is good. No we are judging this weekend up there again. I think I 'm taking it next weekend to San Bernardino though


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 25 2010, 07:46 AM~17884445
> *Hey Jose,,  All is good.  No we are judging this weekend up there again.  I think I 'm taking it next weekend to San Bernardino though
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

2 MORE DAYS AND ITS SHOW TIME  :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Jun 25 2010, 12:15 PM~17886182
> *2 MORE DAYS AND ITS SHOW TIME   :thumbsup:
> *


 :sprint: :run: :rimshot:


----------



## joeysf58 (Mar 24, 2009)

IT WILL BE A GREAT SHOW UCE SAN FERNANDO CHAPTER WILL BE THERE . I HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY IT CAUSE I WILL.


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

I will see everyone there on Sunday...... IT'S going to be a good one...... :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 23 2010, 10:26 AM~17865608
> *Gonna be a good show! Stephanie & I will be there covering the show for Lowrider Magazine.  :biggrin:
> *


I will see you there friend.


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Jun 25 2010, 05:06 PM~17888602
> *I will see everyone there on Sunday...... IT'S going to be a good one...... :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Jun 25 2010, 06:08 PM~17888615
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)

:uh: :uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

This show is in Sylmar not San Fernando High School 
12530 Harding St. Sylmar, Ca 91342 :biggrin:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Jun 26 2010, 01:36 AM~17891345
> *This show is in Sylmar not San Fernando High School
> 12530 Harding St. Sylmar, Ca 91342 :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themadmexican_@Jun 26 2010, 08:31 AM~17892199
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Jun 26 2010, 12:36 AM~17891345
> *This show is in Sylmar not San Fernando High School
> 12530 Harding St. Sylmar, Ca 91342 :biggrin:
> *


Almost show time :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 26 2010, 05:02 PM~17894567
> *TTT
> *


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

See everyone in the AM.....  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Jun 26 2010, 10:56 PM~17896536
> *See everyone in the AM.....    :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


6 MORE HRS!


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

See everyone at the show and have a safe drive.


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

good show!!! lots of nice cars


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

ONE BAD CREATION


----------



## MistahCadillacx3 (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Jun 27 2010, 03:07 PM~17900044
> *ONE BAD CREATION
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

pics coming soon!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jun 27 2010, 04:42 PM~17900589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

:thumbsup: 
damn, my clubs presidents car right there


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Orale just wanted to thank oldies cc for a great show LA GENTE cc had a great time


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Great show again this year! Thanks to Oldies SFV for taking care of us as always. More photos on my blog.


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chef_@Jun 28 2010, 07:55 AM~17905214
> *Orale just wanted to thank oldies cc for a great show  LA GENTE cc had a great time
> *


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

It was a nice show. Thanks for having us there OLDIES.


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

Ill be adding some of the pic i took im downloading them to my cop


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

im havenig trouble down loading my pic is their a problem with the uploader ?


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

It was a Good show, we had a great time.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

THANKS GEORGE AND OLDIES FOR HAVEING US BACK AGAIN THIS YR IT WAS GOOD HOPE TOO SEE U ALL NEXT YR


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

THANX OLDIES FOR A GREAT SHOW!!!!!!


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone for coming threw to our show! :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

great show thanks see you next year :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

alot of tight cars. thanx oldies.... :biggrin:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

I want to thank everyone who came out to support from all of Us Oldies  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Pics coming soon!


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Jun 28 2010, 05:13 PM~17909879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANX FOR THE PICS!>...WE HAD A GOODTIME!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

THANKS FOR THE VIP TREATMENT "AVO" YOU THE HOMIE DOGG  GRACIAS PERRO


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 28 2010, 05:46 PM~17910223
> *THANKS FOR THE VIP TREATMENT "AVO" YOU THE HOMIE DOGG  GRACIAS PERRO
> *


Te Nada Perro you alwayz the Homie Doggy


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jun 27 2010, 05:42 PM~17900589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jun 28 2010, 07:58 PM~17911681
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS FOR THE PICS


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

17 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: Bird, _*TopDogg*_, 81_cutty, 48viejitos54, conejoz, low4vida, RND GRAFFIX, geminid73, chingon36, CharkBait, mendbear, raiderg12, yOuNgWiCkS



:wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jun 28 2010, 07:42 PM~17911449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 28 2010, 09:09 AM~17906135
> *Great show again this year! Thanks to Oldies SFV for taking care of us as always. More photos on my blog.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jae :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Jun 28 2010, 11:34 AM~17907403
> *THANKS GEORGE AND OLDIES FOR HAVEING US BACK AGAIN THIS YR IT WAS GOOD HOPE TOO SEE U ALL NEXT YR
> *


Thanks for coming :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Jun 28 2010, 11:13 AM~17907211
> *It was a Good show, we had a great time.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Jun 28 2010, 09:24 AM~17906269
> *It was a nice show. Thanks for having us there OLDIES.
> *


Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 28 2010, 12:16 PM~17907748
> *THANX OLDIES FOR A GREAT SHOW!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jun 28 2010, 01:18 PM~17908281
> *great show thanks see you next year  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jun 28 2010, 03:27 PM~17909392
> *alot of tight cars.  thanx oldies.... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chef_@Jun 28 2010, 06:55 AM~17905214
> *Orale just wanted to thank oldies cc for a great show  LA GENTE cc had a great time
> *


Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Thank you to everyone who came out to support our show, with out all of you this show will have never happened See you next year :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1LOW97ASTRO_@Jun 28 2010, 10:57 PM~17914001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


More of this chick?


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)

HEY THANKS OLDIES CAR CLUB WE A HAD GREAT TIME WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR.
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/3025.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1LOW97ASTRO_@Jun 29 2010, 07:57 AM~17915854
> *HEY THANKS OLDIES CAR CLUB WE A HAD GREAT TIME WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR.
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/3025.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

THIS IS THE BIKE THAT BET ME AT THE SHOW
I TOOK HOME 3 PLACE


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Interesting :|


----------



## BombQueen (Oct 7, 2009)

Just wanted to thank george and kathy and all your crew for a bad ass show.....thanks for all the love you showed Phoeniquera Classics from the AZ....! Tight ass rides and kool ass people.......we had a 'bomb' time.....! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BombQueen_@Jun 29 2010, 12:32 PM~17917499
> *Just wanted to thank george and kathy and all your crew for a bad ass show.....thanks for all the love you showed Phoeniquera Classics from the AZ....! Tight ass rides and kool ass people.......we had a 'bomb' time.....!  :0  :cheesy:
> *


that og truck and buick rag you had was badass :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OLDIES SFV_@Jun 29 2010, 01:07 AM~17914358
> *Thank you to everyone who came out to support our show, with out all of you this show will have never happened See you next year  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *





















HAD A GOOD TIME... THANKS FOR A GOOD SHOW... :biggrin:


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderg12_@Jun 29 2010, 10:23 PM~17923213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

some pics from Sunday....































































& CAN'T FORGET MY LIL MAN....


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BombQueen_@Jun 29 2010, 11:32 AM~17917499
> *Just wanted to thank george and kathy and all your crew for a bad ass show.....thanks for all the love you showed Phoeniquera Classics from the AZ....! Tight ass rides and kool ass people.......we had a 'bomb' time.....!  :0  :cheesy:
> *


Thank you :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## BombQueen (Oct 7, 2009)

> that og truck and buick rag you had was badass :thumbsup:
> [/quoteGracias.....appreciate that!!!!!!  ]


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

dammmm!!! :0 :wow: :wow: nice pics


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)

WANT MORE PIC. GO TO WWW.ONEBADPUP.COM


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1LOW97ASTRO_@Jul 3 2010, 09:52 PM~17956045
> *WANT MORE PIC. GO TO WWW.ONEBADPUP.COM
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## elchuco (Oct 24, 2008)

Que Viva Oldies!


----------

